

Can one stumble over a bot? - maniator
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/114271/155556

======
Geee
I was just recently wondering what will happen to all Internet discussion when
bots reach the level of intelligence that it becomes difficult to separate
them from humans. Just the thought that other participants might be bots will
pretty much diminish most of the community value that any website like HN
could have.

Or does it matter? Is it satisfying to converse with bots if they (seem to)
have human level intelligence?

~~~
maniator
It seems like it is ^_^.

Sometimes I get quite funny responses :-D

